# Igeneration notification reponse commentaire



## K0rb3n_d4ll4s (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Voila j'aurais aimé savoir s'il y a un moyen de se faire notifier lorsqu'un utilisateur répond à mon commentaire. Faut verifier manuellement ....?


----------

